# Boot cover macine



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Who has seen these? They cover the bottom of your shoe really well. Wait for it. As long as your shoes are dry.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Hospitals here have them


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Very cool just no good for ice or snow.


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

I sold two of them to remodel customers. 

They both love em


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

are they as dangerous (slippery) as the regular booties?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I tried it last week. I almost fell down.

I'm clumsy though.


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

They are kinda gimmicky but they work. I was surprised how long the plastic wrap stayed on

We had a lot of favorable response at our proshow


----------

